# Q45 ignitor w/ sr20 help



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

I just got my Q45 ignitor chip for my blacktop sr20 and i have the wiring diagram on how to hook it up but my wires are a different color. One side of the Q45 instructions match up but the side with 4 wires doesnt. My harness has a Red, White, Brown, and Green wire. The directions say they hook up to a red/blue, red, red/green, red/white. or if anyone knows which of my wires (red, white, brown green) is for what coil pack number (say coil pack 1 or 2, 3, 4 ) that would be great.


Thanks


----------

